# Looking for a Game in Watertown/Ft Drum NY



## Mellubb (Mar 25, 2008)

My wife and I have just been stationed at Ft Drum and are looking for a game.  I would rather play but can DM/Gm if needed.  We play 3.5 and are interested in Eberron if we can find interest. Thank You.


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 7, 2008)

Bump


----------

